# 3 tracks from my new CD



## BanjoBoog (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi Folks:

Hope this is the right place to post this. I play the electric 5-string banjo, although I do have a Hamer guitar that I have tuned up like a 5-string ... humbuckers are nice. Anyway these 3 tracks ...

http://www.hyperscribe.ca/wmv/3tracks.wmv

1. Mouret's Rondeau (first apart)
2. Werewolf ( by me)
3. Mythical (the title track, also by me)

... are played on a short scale folk banjo with a disc of foam shoved in the back to simulate a solid body instrument, and with a button Schaller pickup lodged between the foam and the skin under the bridge ... the utterly disbelieving may want to visit this page ...
http://www.hyperscribe.ca/setup.htm

... the hardest part so far has been learning to use the mixer (first time for everything).

Hope you enjoy :banana: 

BanjoBoog


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

That's actually pretty cool. Good sound out of a banjo.


----------



## BanjoBoog (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks JS:

What I'd really like is a solid body with a nasty blade :rockon2: ... but until I can afford it the weird little setup will have to do. There are some really cool instruments ($$$$) out there. I especially like necks without a peg head where the strings tension on the back of the instrument ... no pegs and especially no 5'th string peg to get in the way of my slide.

I posted this a few days ago in another thread. It uses exactly the same banjo and setup.

http://www.hyperscribe.ca/mp3/MovinOn.mp3

Thanks,


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Some pretty interesting stuff you got going on there Boog. I used to own a 5 string banjo back in my bluegrass days. It,s nice to see something unique and creative....keep it up.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

That's cool stuff.


----------

